# Lowering kits....



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

If I were to lower my car about 3 inches how much would it cost?


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Well all depends. Do you springs? Coilovers? Or airbags?

Springs..... $

Coilovers.. $$-$$$$

Airbags..... $$$-$$$$


Hope that helps.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*LOL*

very well said sentrixx.... 

all i can say is look around cuz prices vary like crazy, and remember... u get what u pay for!!


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

What model/year is it? 3" is quite a bit IMO I would say go with at least coilovers so you have some adjustability.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I wouldn't drive with a 3" drop. If you have the money, get airbags. Also, coilovers will work, but I would only do about 2" for normal use and slam it to 3" when you're at a car show or such. I've never seen springs that will give you a 3" drop unless you buy GC coilovers and just sit the spring on there (without the adjustable collar).


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Well if you get the motavational shortened struts, you will get a full four inches of drop. It will be bouncy as hell, but will look good for a day. The only thing is, the struts are 325.00 each. Then your looking at another 200-300 for the coil-overs.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

What the hell are air-bags?
Are they like um... hydrolics or somethingthin or am I way off.
Air suspension right?

But anywho... for lets say I want a 2.5(inch) drop....
Would all I need is coil-overs ? Or do I NEED new struts and all that?


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Most springs only drop our cars about 1.5-1.75 inches. Sprint springs lower it 2" but I've heard that they are very soft and bouncy. Also remember that we don't have much wheel travel to start with so we have to be very careful when lowering our cars. I would recomend KYB AGX struts ($119ea front-$99ea rear) with Ground controll coilovers (approx $380/set). All of the research I've done continualy shows this to be the best setup. Also Ground controll uses Eibach race springs so you can order the spring rate that best matches your need. I plan to use this setup and order springs that will compensate for the extra weight of my stereo (including sound deadner) and my 200lb body. 
These coilovers will lower your car 0"-3".

Hope this helps.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Also remember that there are cheaper "universal" coilovers. These usualy have very crappy springs so your car bounces like a low rider. I also had a friend who had aerospeed universal coilovers on his Accord and the collar on the threaded body broke and his car droped to the ground while he was driving and he crashed.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Would I need Struts??


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

for the best ride go 1.5 inches. any lower than that will bottom out. i got a 2 inch drop and it rides like sh*t.

Ben


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

martpro11... we talked about this already...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *Would I need Struts?? *


Well I have sprint 2.5 springs on mine and I love them. But they dont make them anymore. So yes you are going to have to get coil overs for a 2.5 drop. 
As for the struts, you dont have to get them. It all depends on what kind of ride you want. Newer stock or kyb's will give you a less bumpy ride. You will not be able to get the full four inches out of the coil overs unless you get the shortened struts.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

that i know of there aren't any springs made for our cars that drop 3"...u should go with the ground control coilovers for that or if u have the cash the motivational engineering ones. there is a spring out there that drops 2.5"....the tein's that i am getting from the group buy.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

oops im sorry I didn't mean 2.5 inches

SO... for a 1.5inch drop i can just get new coil-overs and it'll work out pretty nice....???


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

1.5 you can get springs, that will look nice. Your ride wont suffer too much. But youll have the occasional bottoming out. On the bump stops, that is.
Or you can get just the coil overs. and then adjust them up to 1.5. You will have a range all the way from stock to problly, 3. So if you desice to go a lil lower you can. 
The coil overs are more money, but are well worth it if you dont like the height it sits at 1.5. then you can always drop it more. with the springs youll be stuck with the same height.


----------

